
Mercedes-Benz caused an outcry in China by quoting the Dalai Lama - ryanlol
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/06/business/mercedes-daimler-dalai-lama-china.html
======
mc32
Know your audience. No matter how well intended or innocuous, if you
inadvertently tread on a sensitive subject as perceived by the audience,you
will get trampled.

~~~
jackvalentine
"The audience" was a western social media site blocked in China. Are we truly
going to censor ourselves on our own platforms that the offended can't even
reach?

I get that the answer is a capitalistic 'yes!', and I don't particularly have
any love for the feudal Tibetan llamas but we do need to recognize what is
happening here.

~~~
mc32
I don't think it's that different from H&M having some kid wearing "Cutest
Monkey" and not being aware some people might find offense. I call my sisters
kids monkeys on occasion, no one thinks it's offensive, but some people will,
regardless of intent. There are many other cases equally tone deaf in other
countries too. You just gotta be aware that you potentially have a worldwide
audience and there could be a group who takes offense and sometimes you have
to make a hard decision regardless when two opposing opinions have valid
points.

------
tomohawk
The government in China is great at manufacturing these sorts of astroturf
campaigns. What else would you expect from a fascist regime?

